# ĐÈN ART GLASS LÀ GÌ?



## dendocdaoartglass (1 Tháng bảy 2021)

_Đèn Art Glass là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật dùng để trang trí và chiếu sáng cho nhiều không gian khác nhau. Ngày nay đèn Art Glass được tạo ra từ các nguyên liệu thủy tinh, pha lê với nhiều kiểu dáng độc lạ mang tính nghệ thuật từ những người nghệ nhân, người thợ thủ công yêu nghề. Mỗi công đoạn đều tỉ mỉ trong từng chi tiết để mang đến một không gian kiến trúc tráng lệ đúng bản chất "Kính nghệ thuật" _

*1. Lịch sử đèn Art Glass*​_Đèn Art Glass _xuất hiện vào thế kỷ 9 tại các nhà thờ ở Châu Âu. Đến thế kỷ 18 19, với yêu cầu cao hơn về tính thẩm mĩ cũng như tiến bộ khoa học thời bấy giờ, sự xuất hiện của pha lê nhân tạo đã mang đến những bước tiến mới cho đèn Art Glass.

Không dừng lại tại đó, nghệ thuật _đèn thổi thủy tinh_ cũng đã phát triển mạnh mẽ đến ngày nay theo sự phát triển không ngừng của thế giới loài người. Không chỉ có chức năng chiếu sáng cho không gian sống, đèn Art Glass mang đến vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy, sang trọng, thể hiện sự đẳng cấp nổi bật cho mọi không gian kiến trúc.







_Đèn Art Glass đã xuất hiện rất lâu đời_


*2. Đèn Art Glass thủy tinh được làm ra như thế nào?*​_Đèn Art Glass_ từ thủy tinh là một chất rắn vô định hình đồng nhất, có gốc silicát (có trong dạng đa tinh thể như cát và cũng là thành phần hóa học của thạch anh, thường được pha trộn thêm các tạp chất để có tính chất theo ý muốn.

Thủy tinh nóng chảy được tạo hình bằng nhiều cách khác nhau như:

► Core forming: Các dải thủy tinh được quấn quanh một chiếc lõi có khả năng chịu nhiệt






_Hình ảnh minh họa_


► Rót vào khuôn: Thủy tinh nóng chảy được rót vào khuôn và để nguội






_Hình ảnh minh họa_


► Thổi bằng ống rỗng: thủy tinh nóng chảy được dồn vào một đầu của ống rỗng, sau đó vừa xoay ống vừa thổi hơi vào ống. Thủy tinh được tạo hình bởi không khí thổi vào trong ống, trọng lực kéo thủy tinh nóng chảy ở đầu ống xuống và giúp tạo hình.






_Hình ảnh minh họa_


► Sử dụng bình chứa thiếc tan chảy: Thủy tinh nóng chảy được rót vào bình chứa thiếc tan chảy để tạo thành giá đỡ và thổi thủy tinh bằng khí nitơ nén để tạo hình và đánh bóng. Thủy tinh được chế tạo theo phương pháp này gọi là thủy tinh đánh bóng.






_Hình ảnh minh họa_


Có thể thấy để làm ra một chiếc đèn Art Glass các nghệ nhân hay những người thợ thủ công phải mất khá nhiều thời gian để tỉ mỉ trong từng công đoạn, hoàn thành ra một tác phẩm mang tính nghệ thuật và có giá trị sử dụng lâu dài. Chưa kể đến việc hình thành ý tưởng thiết kế ra bản vẻ trước đó. 

*3. Mua đèn Art Glass ở đâu*​Hiện nay _đèn Art Glass_ được bán trên thị trường rất nhiều, nhưng để tìm được nơi sản xuất uy tín chất lượng thì rất khó. Chính vì lý do đó mà quý khách có thể tìm đến Đèn Độc Đáo.

Với kinh nghiệm sản xuất và thiết kế đèn lâu năm, Đèn Độc Đáo luôn cập nhật những xu hướng Art Glass mới nhất. Sản phẩm đèn Art Glass đa dạng về kích thước, kiểu dáng, chức năng cũng như màu sắc để trang trí cho phù hợp với không gian của quý khách. 

*4. Các sản phẩm đèn Art Glass Đèn Độc Đáo*​Xin giới thiệu đến quý khách một số mẫu đèn Art Glass Đèn Độc Đáo thực hiện dưới đây nhé.





















Hy vọng bài viết trên đây giúp quý khách hiểu hơn về đèn Art Glass. Quý khách cần tư vấn hay thắc mắc có thể liên hệ Đèn Độc Đáo theo các thông tin bên dưới đây. Rất hận hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

*CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHỆ ILUMEN*

Website: dendocdao.com

Showroom: 43 Tân Thới Nhất 02 phường Tân Thới Nhất quận 12 TP.HCM

Hotline: 0903 664 808

Facebook: ĐÈN ĐỘC ĐÁO 

Zalo: zalo.me/2968893824922414700

Youtube: dendocdao

Email: hi@dendocdao.com


----------

